# How would you de-frizz this girl's hair?



## DGMPhotography (Oct 10, 2017)

Chick doesn't know what conditioner is... haha. Tried to fix it before the shot, but it was a lost cause. 

Now I've gotta tame it in post, but my usual techniques are gonna take forever. What would you do?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 10, 2017)

I would recommend a reshoot.  That's going to be really difficult and time-consuming to pull off in a way that doesn't make it look like "Lego hair".


----------



## limr (Oct 10, 2017)

That is an adult woman, not a girl.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 10, 2017)

maaaaaaybe you can work your way around with the healing brush in LR?


----------



## tecboy (Oct 10, 2017)

Shave her head.  That should solve it.


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 10, 2017)

I find the purple hair spot more distracting then the frizz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 10, 2017)

Here's what I've got so far, just using the liquify tool.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 10, 2017)

Reshoot!!!!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 10, 2017)

Is the frizzy hair caused by actual hair condition, or is it a matter of the original file having been re-sized, and some kind of weird resizing artifact? I agree with limr as well; this is not a "girl"...and this is the second time within this week that you've used the word girl to refer to a grown-up,adult female; the other use of the word girl was in the wedding expo post you did recently. Maybe you missed Mayim Balik's recent Facebook video about how people ought to stop referring to grown women as "girls"?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 10, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Reshoot!!!!



I don't have that option, unfortunately.



Derrel said:


> Is the frizzy hair caused by actual hair condition, or is it a matter of the original file having been re-sized, and some kind of weird resizing artifact? I agree with limr as well; this is not a "girl"...and this is the second time within this week that you've used the word girl to refer to a grown-up,adult female; the other use of the word girl was in the wedding expo post you did recently. Maybe you missed Mayim Balik's recent Facebook video about how people ought to stop referring to grown women as "girls"?



The frizzy hair has nothing to do with file compression. That's how it was shot.

You're probably right about the "woman" thing. I don't really think about it, and don't think it's a big deal. But I guess that stems from me not even seeing myself as a "grown up" so referring to my peers as such is kind of weird. 

It's always been a casual thing for me. "Guys" and "girls." But I guess it's something I should try to outgrow.


----------



## Destin (Oct 11, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Is the frizzy hair caused by actual hair condition, or is it a matter of the original file having been re-sized, and some kind of weird resizing artifact? I agree with limr as well; this is not a "girl"...and this is the second time within this week that you've used the word girl to refer to a grown-up,adult female; the other use of the word girl was in the wedding expo post you did recently. Maybe you missed Mayim Balik's recent Facebook video about how people ought to stop referring to grown women as "girls"?



Eh, unless we’re talkig in a formal setting, “girl” refers to a female of any age. 

The three females I’m currently sitting next to at work just told me they prefer to be called a girl because it makes them feel younger. I asked them their opinion in response to this. Their ages range from 25-45. 

The whole world just needs to stop reading into things so much, everyone is over sensitive these days.


----------



## limr (Oct 11, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Reshoot!!!!
> ...



But the male equivalent of 'girl' is not 'guy' - it's 'boy.' Even the word 'guy' is used for a person who is past childhood. So the real equivalent would be posting a picture of an adult man and asking "how would you defrizz this boy's hair?" A simple test would be, if you wouldn't use 'boy' in that case, then don't use 'girl' for a woman, either.


----------



## Tomasko (Oct 11, 2017)

@limr, the most important is the context. If you're referring to some strangers, I agree calling them boy/girl is not a good way to go. However, if you know the person and you're among friends, it's perfectly fine. I know many people around 40-50 who often refer to themselves as boys and girls when they meet.

I agree with @Destin on this one, people are getting waaay oversensitive these days... This thread should be about dealing with hair in post-process, not one of those PC debates. Just because OP called the human female "a girl"...

Not everyone is like "oh I am an independent strong woman and you should refer to me as such you puny earthling!". Maybe she likes feeling a bit younger and OP knows her well.

@DGMPhotography , did you show her the picture yet? I'd probably ask her first and then schedule a re-shoot if she's not happy. Trying to solve things like this in post is usually not worth it and simple re-shoot would be better and faster.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 11, 2017)

In my thesaurus, the term girl or boy refers to a person who has not yet reached the age  maturity, so as you age the threshold for maturity tends to rise. 

But as the OP has been chastised already, on the use of the term enough, back on point. Have you tried using the "select and mask" feature in PS. I've only started using it, but I've found the refine edge (with options) to be very useful. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...EQwqsBCEAwAg&usg=AOvVaw0GiRnyveeEeAYRj69JelKO


----------



## runnah (Oct 11, 2017)

Maybe is was Like "Hey girl! What did you do to your hair?!"


----------



## runnah (Oct 11, 2017)

Now no one will be looking at her hair!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm not really here for politics. Just wanna de-frizz this woman's hair.


----------



## limr (Oct 11, 2017)

Tomasko said:


> @limr, the most important is the context. If you're referring to some strangers, I agree calling them boy/girl is not a good way to go. However, if you know the person and you're among friends, it's perfectly fine. I know many people around 40-50 who often refer to themselves as boys and girls when they meet.
> 
> I agree with @Destin on this one, people are getting waaay oversensitive these days... This thread should be about dealing with hair in post-process, not one of those PC debates. Just because OP called the human female "a girl"...
> 
> ...



Talk about reading into a comment. Where did I say that 'woman' should refer to a certain _kind_ of woman? As for the 'oversensitive' charge...yeah yeah, heard it before, will hear it again, not particularly bothered to worry about what others think. I'm talking about precision in language. It's inaccurate to call someone past childhood either 'girl' or 'boy.' 

As for the photo, what is it for? Why does it matter that her hair has a little frizz? Is she bothered by it? If she is, then reshoot, and perhaps consider a darker background since there may not be much she can do about the frizz. It's not just a matter of believing in conditioner or not. Someone could have perfectly smooth hair going out of the house, but if it's humid out, hair can take on a life of its own.


----------



## limr (Oct 11, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> I'm not really here for politics. Just wanna de-frizz this woman's hair.



No one was talking about politics.

See my questions about the picture above.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 11, 2017)

As someone who’s hair gets that same frizz when it’s humid out, regardless of conditioner used, the best way to tame that pre-shoot is with some hair oil followed by some “play dirty” hair wax spray or some Frizz Ease Secret weapon cream.   You may want to keep some on hand for next time.  Also if you're shooting in a studio, make sure it’s nice and cool in there.


----------



## runnah (Oct 11, 2017)

limr said:


> Talk about reading into a comment. Where did I say that 'woman' should refer to a certain _kind_ of woman? As for the 'oversensitive' charge...yeah yeah, heard it before, will hear it again, not particularly bothered to worry about what others think. I'm talking about precision in language. It's inaccurate to call someone past childhood either 'girl' or 'boy.'



But how do I greet my sassy group of female friends?


----------



## limr (Oct 11, 2017)

runnah said:


> But what about if your dating someone when you're in your 30's are they not still boyfriend/girlfriend?
> 
> You're whole argument is unraveling by the second!



Trapped in my own web of over-sensitivity!


----------



## runnah (Oct 11, 2017)

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...




Haha ninja edit on my part 

Anyways my question is irrelevant as any woman who isn't married by the time she is 30 is just a harlot.


----------



## Tomasko (Oct 11, 2017)

limr said:


> Talk about reading into a comment. Where did I say that 'woman' should refer to a certain _kind_ of woman? As for the 'oversensitive' charge...yeah yeah, heard it before, will hear it again, not particularly bothered to worry about what others think. I'm talking about precision in language. It's inaccurate to call someone past childhood either 'girl' or 'boy.'


When did I say you said it? Maybe my English skills are severely lacking, but all I said is that it all depends on the context in which this happens and it's perfectly fine if both parties are comfortable with it. 



limr said:


> not particularly bothered to worry about what others think


That's obviously why you're here, explaining yourself and expressing your opinions on a public forum. Because you just don't care 

Anyway, talking about grammar and correctness reminded me of an old video


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 11, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> I'm not really here for politics. Just wanna de-frizz this *woman's* hair.



And just like that you learned something extra.


----------



## runnah (Oct 11, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not really here for politics. Just wanna de-frizz this *woman's* hair.
> ...


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 11, 2017)

I think you were on track with the liquify. Do some cloning to finish it off.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Oct 11, 2017)

Anyways, 5-10 mins post production; Quick mask, patch/healbrush, then liquify hair bumps... Went ahead dodged/burned and hue/saturation some spots...Sharpened and vibrance on eyes.. then clone stamped and painted eyebrows. Just learned how to set up actions and wow they are a crazy time saver!!
 Could it be better or less touched? Absolutely, although it was a jpeg pulled from a forum and everybody's taste is different.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 11, 2017)

Could be a static electricity that causes the frizzed?


----------



## limr (Oct 11, 2017)

tecboy said:


> Could be a static electricity that causes the frizzed?



Doubtful. If it were static electricity, the hair would be straight and sticking out farther from her head. That kind of frizz is generally due to the quality of the hair and the level of humidity.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 11, 2017)

I need to look into that oil and cream stuff to prevent issues like this.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 11, 2017)

Cody'sCaptures said:


> Quick mask, patch/healbrush, then liquify hair bumps... Went ahead dodged/burned and hue/saturation some spots...Sharpened and vibrance on eyes.. then clone stamped and painted eyebrows. Just learned how to set up actions and wow they are a crazy time saver!!



Next time for fun, try the Select and Mask, Refine edge tool set to either a larger radius or the smart radius. It will give you a more natural edge, without being so sharp. I'm still learning how to use it, but so far it works great


----------



## limr (Oct 11, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> I need to look into that oil and cream stuff to prevent issues like this.



https://www.amazon.com/Frizz-Ease-J..._rd_wg=nPDVx&refRID=MCHMZQJ37PKCQ4G53GVJ&th=1

Use very very little, otherwise it makes hair look greasy. Have her put a tiny dab into her palm, rub her hands to spread it out, and use the fingers to sort of fluff the hair before patting down the top with the full hand.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 11, 2017)

limr said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I need to look into that oil and cream stuff to prevent issues like this.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 11, 2017)

A different background could have made the frizz less noticeable. Not be much can be done about the super humid/wet weather conditions lately but yeah, there are hair products to help with that.

I'm not sure why this is almost a square image. Not having her so low in the frame and not so close up might have helped; she has long hair and we're seeing it chopped off (which is unflattering) because it's framed so tight the bottom edge of the image is barely below a fairly high neckline. Think about the vantage point and the framing and adjust before hitting the shutter button. This could be a reshoot... but since that's not always an option, think about the framing and the vantage point. It isn't practical to count on being able to have a do-over.

This captured a wonderful smile and personality and overall would be better had the framing and vantage point been adjusted during the shoot.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 11, 2017)

This being a professional situation it seems inappropriate to refer to a female client as a girl or a chick. That could be appropriate with friends, joking around, or in a casual setting. But you don't necessarily know a client well enough to be that informal. Being businesslike or professional in words and demeanor is a way to be taken by others as a pro (because your behavior would indicate you are professional).


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 11, 2017)

And now because of this thread I can't stop seeing the use of Girls in ads for women. The latest from Aeropostale where they use Girls and Guys, and for the most part they tend to leave a fair number of hairs flying around on their models.


----------



## limr (Oct 11, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> And now because of this thread I can't stop seeing the use of Girls in ads for women. The latest from Aeropostale where they use Girls and Guys, and for the most part they tend to leave a fair number of hairs flying around on their models.



A variant of the Baader-Meinhof phenomenon: You Know How When You Learn a New Word, You See It Everywhere? Science Knows Why


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 12, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> A different background could have made the frizz less noticeable. Not be much can be done about the super humid/wet weather conditions lately but yeah, there are hair products to help with that.
> 
> I'm not sure why this is almost a square image. Not having her so low in the frame and not so close up might have helped; she has long hair and we're seeing it chopped off (which is unflattering) because it's framed so tight the bottom edge of the image is barely below a fairly high neckline. Think about the vantage point and the framing and adjust before hitting the shutter button. This could be a reshoot... but since that's not always an option, think about the framing and the vantage point. It isn't practical to count on being able to have a do-over.
> 
> This captured a wonderful smile and personality and overall would be better had the framing and vantage point been adjusted during the shoot.



That's not how the image was cropped. I just cropped it this way to highlight the frizz for this post.



vintagesnaps said:


> This being a professional situation it seems inappropriate to refer to a female client as a girl or a chick. That could be appropriate with friends, joking around, or in a casual setting. But you don't necessarily know a client well enough to be that informal. Being businesslike or professional in words and demeanor is a way to be taken by others as a pro (because your behavior would indicate you are professional).



She actually is my friend. But point taken.


----------

